# Zoo Tycoon 2 Bildfehler



## StefanStg (8. März 2011)

Hi, ich hab letztens in meinen Schrank Zoo Tycoon 2 gefunden und hab mir gedacht ich installier es mal. Ging auch alles super wie ich dann das Spiel spielen wollte hat es mir am Rand links und rechts zwei Schwarze Streifen angezeigt. Das Bild wird an meinen Rechner und Laptop nicht am ganzen Bildschirm angezeigt. Hab auch schon alles ausprobiert von den Auflösungen her. Hat aber alles nichts gebracht. An meinen Alten Rechner wo ich noch Vista hatte ging es ohne Probleme. Weiß jemant was das sein könnte und was ich dagegen machen kann. Danke im vorraus 
Stefan


----------



## StefanStg (8. März 2011)

Kann es bitte ins Rennspiele, Sportspiele und Simulationen Forum verschoben werden habe es außversehen ins verkehrte geschierben


----------

